

How to avoid being forked into oblivion by a more powerful contributor? - shangxiao
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/253925/how-to-avoid-being-forked-into-oblivion-by-a-more-powerful-contributor

======
benologist
Step 1 would be to read the MIT license before you apply it to your project,
so if you want to always be in control of it you know not to use that license
because of how explicitly, deliberately permissive it is.

